# Introducing Archer



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well here is Archer

The latest member to our family

And given the state of his new house he and his new family will be here for quite a time

Shadow is anxious by his crying, actually quite accusative , is this child being looked after ??

His mum is exhausted , he cry’s a lot, much like my first child Steven 

So I’ll cook and wash clothes and clean 

Which to be fair suits my controlling nature 

The house is not clean by my standards, but itsoon will be 

The kids will be shocked at first because I won’t sanction mess 

Raising six kids organisation is needed

I’ll organise my home, washing cleaning cooking 

To a Rhythm 

Because I guess it will continue to Christmas 

And maybe it’s what I need, because they are struggling to cope with it all

Or maybe not 

Maybe they can ignore the chaos 

I can’t


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The first photo is a young 6’ 4” Albert 

When he was young 

Archer is very similar 

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

He’s beautiful!
Enjoy him! xx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If he ever stops crying I will Annie 

Maybe colic 

But I’m here now 

And his mum can ignore everything 

Except looking after her baby 

I’m really good at picking up the pieces 

And I want them out of my kitchen

Away from my utility room 

And Ill sort out the three kids next week

With sandwiches for school ect 

It’s what I’m good at

Goodness knows I’ve had plenty of experience 

And I’ll be a non grandma that they Remember 

Just as all my grandkids remember me 

As young Albert said

As he arrived as a young child 

Grandma I haven’t been fooded yet 

But he was here , and has been ever since 

I never expected no 11

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just found this thread. Gorgeous little boy. Well comparing with a very cute young Albert, there's a genuine likeness. Congratulations Sandra and Albert! Hope you're not still worrying about the genes. Really doesn't matter in the grander scheme of things.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Wish I had a head of hair like that. :-(

My shirt says Grumpy. :-( :-(

Welcome Archer!  

.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

He is a chunky monkey! Congratulations Sandra and Albert. Don't forget to cuddle him while you coach the new mum in how to organise a house. Once she has cracked that she will start to relax and then so might little Archer.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am constantly being told of all the 'JOY' kids bring into your life. Yeah??

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I am constantly being told of all the 'JOY' kids bring into your life. Yeah??
> 
> Ray.


Now I know why you are so grumpy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If I’m honest

He is lovely

But I don’t have the same feelings that I’ve had with the others

I expected a great grandchild to be next 

Don’t get me wrong, he’ll grow on me

And meanwhile the kids and grandkids will make up the difference 

He just needs to stop crying

My first child was exactly the same

He just cried, fortunately the others didn’t 

But I was 20+ then 

Not 74 

But then again I’m only just getting to know my sons partner

She’s a good mum

But a lousy housekeeper 

But then again our son isn’t come out much better 

Having scrubbed out the fridge

She said it’s nice when the fridge is clean isn’t it ?

I wondered how she knew 

I’ve thrown out mouldy food, washed the shelves

Reorganised the freezers and kitchen drawers 

Washing sorted 

The house isn’t looking that good yet , but I’m watering plants , that are thirsty 

The evening meal is cooked, for 6, as young Albert and his mum will be here along with Winston 

And I’m prob just to fussy

And she’s tired with with the baby

And he’s tired with work and his house 

And I’m knackered with my joints

And Alberts burned foot isn’t good 

But other than that we are fine :wink2:

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Drew said:


> Now I know why you are so grumpy.


Thats not the only reason by far Drew. I have been sh1t on at just about every turn in my life at least a dozen times. Kids have just added a touch of irony. I have many reasons to be grumpy.
Now in saying that both my sons are great and doing well. But a granddaughter has just lost our next great grandchild.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray

I’m so sorry

A great grandchild would have been great 

And i guess you are both hurting 

For your grandchild and the great grandchild you never got to know 

Love from both of us 

Sandra and Albert


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

We took our son, our first, to the hospital when a few months old, because we were worried he wouldn't stop crying. We took our daughter, our second, to the hospital when a few months old because she wouldn't cry!

You never stop learning, and as with MHing, no two parents (or grandparents) are the same

Malcolm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was told my mother took me to the hospital because I wouldn't eat? I was a picky kid.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I recon someone needs to take me to hospital

I’m nackered 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So go relax and switch off Sandra. Let em sort it out.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray they won’t 

Now way is she going to do anything

Little girl lost

But a mother of three ?

And it isn’t fooling me if it’s fooling him

This is one lazy person

And no, I’m not taking over the baby as well

I’ll wait for a couple of years 

Maybe he’ll grow on me 

If his mum gives me the time 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A friend's son has just split with his wife. She did not know how to work any of the domestic appliances in the house. They had two children. He did all the cooking, washing, cleaning. The only thing she ever did was to bake a cake for guests occasionally. When he moved out she would ring him at 2am to tell him that one of the children was crying and he needed to come round and sort it out! It beggars belief sometimes how some children have been brought up to be so lazy. This woman's parents are just the nicest people but they have spoiled her rotten. She has no time for them. She is a qualified teacher who is always off work with stress and when she is there she is useless. 

Perhaps, Sandra, this lady has been sent to you for an education?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sandra, come and stay with me...
https://www.wakefields.co.za/results/residential/for-sale/hillcrest/camelot-estate/house/44650/


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Sandra, come and stay with me...
> https://www.wakefields.co.za/results/residential/for-sale/hillcrest/camelot-estate/house/44650/


Can I come as well :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Beware the agents name is "Windy Swift"..??

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

On that topic the swifts and swallows are just arriving, as thankfully are the warmer days and not so thankfully the mozzies..


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> On that topic the swifts and swallows are just arriving, as thankfully are the warmer days and not so thankfully the mozzies..


Do you get as excited as we do when the first one appears Viv?
They left here on the 14th of September, didn't see anymore after that so just call out "Lucky" it maybe the one we save a few years back.
Where do they stop off on the way to you I wonder.

One might even be this one :laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, looks just like ours. Crapped all over the car.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not into education 

I’m sad to report 

I’m already done with grandchild’s 

He’s lovely,well I’m sure he would be if he stopped crying 

If the truth be known I never wanted another grandchild

Especially one who lives with me and cry’s constantly 

Andcomes with two syblings 

Who are delightful

And a third who is my adopted granddaughter 

I’m too old 

Three kids and a constant crying baby is to much for me

Their washing alone has me defeated 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You need some of these.
http://www.google.co.uk/search?sour......0.0..0.0.0.......0...........3.cJyikhMnWA4


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Has he been checked over? She is an experienced mother and is giving him 24 hr attention so why is he crying so much? My daughter had colic but it did not go on all day and night!
I remember a midwife swaddling her and it helped her to settle. Not sure if it is still good practice or not?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think he may not be getting enough milk, or he isn’t sucking long enough 

So in a short while he hungry again , I had the same trouble with my first son, breast feeding wasn’t fast enough for him, gave up before he was full

At the moment she’s supplementing him with a couple of ounces in a bottle following his breast feed 

She had been expressing milk and bottle feeding at night, I think he prob has discovered bottle feeding is easier and faster 

So we will see, he could have wind, with all that crying I wouldnt be surprised 

It’s a bit like perpetual Friday nights at the moment

I’m up early sorting out the kids breakfast, whist she feeds the baby, then I take him whist she gets herself dressed to take them to school, but it it’s a long way and she needs to leave at 7.15 am, but at least they have one car now fixed 

This evening my son is at work till 10, she and the kids are at her mums, so it’s just us, peace , the baby in my head has stopped crying :smile2:

Tomorrow I’m going to help her sort out the piles of things everywhere, sort out which clothes she needs for the kids and themselves whilst they are here, and fold and vacuum seal the others ready for moving when their house is finally ready 

Then I’ll move on to organise the boxes of stuff in my lounge, pack and label it ready for transporting back to the house, otherwise she’ll just be swamped at the other end 

I’m good at organising even if I’m apparently not good at stopping a baby crying !!

Once we get the meals sorted and he’s full and changed , he needs to spend some short periods in his pram , he’s becoming very used to be perpetually carried, and objects to being put down, but even carried he still cries a lot 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sandra you have the patience of Job. I'd have left for greener shores long ago.


Did I say summer had arrived ?? Yesterday was 38 degrees today it "was 12, feels like 11, said my phone".


Now what's the difference between 12 and 11. Can anybody tell???


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My eldest brother had "hungry baby syndrome". My mum and dad were living in one room in digs at the time and were terrified of being evicted due to his noise. One night they covered his pram with lots of blankets to deaden his noise and then fell asleep! When they woke up they thought they had suffocated him!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not going to suffocate him 

But my house has to be clean 

Probabally not the greatest thing 

But I need it clean , it’s me, loads of stuff around my house disturbs me 

Especially if I dont recon the stuff is clean to my standard 

But I’ll sort them 

And god help her

Il sort her out as well 

I can’t help myself 

I’d love to say I’m laid back , what do I care ?

But I care 

And I’ll do the extra mile of work

And she will care for me , or maybe not 

And I will care for her, or maybe not 

And if not on either side 

She will leave eventually with her kids 

Give me back my home

And make no mistake

My son will also leave , he’s no better 

But she will leave with a fighting chance of surviving in her new home 

She’s not leaving here in the chaos she arrived in 

She may never love me 

But eventually she will be grateful 

And my new grandson , who knows, hopefully he’ll be sorted too 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Saw this and thought of you Sandra...……………… Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our Odin curled round Megs as a baby 

She wouldn’t leave his side 

We went into a shop, he curled around her, she was going nowhere , and never wanted to

We took her to Beatrice Potters house , no dogs allowed, 

No way was that child going in without her dog 

He adored her , walked at heel whilst she held his short lead , never told her he didn’t need a lead unless she was with him 

She thought she controlled him, but really he controlled her 

Till the day he died 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow still checks him constantly in his pram 

If he’s asleep all is well

If he cries he’s around pushing every one to respond 

He cries with him 

He’s never known a baby before , but he’s up to his sheparding 

Demands instant response 

No tolerance to slow response 

Sort him out , he needs help and he needs it now 

Shades of Odin and Megan 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When our daughter was born we had a rescue Greyhound. So many people warned us to "be careful with that dog". She did the exact same thing that Shadow is doing. As soon as the baby cried she would get restless and want us to "attend" to the baby. So gentle. Of course, like you, we never left her alone with the baby or even let them get too close really. Dogs are just that, dogs. They have instincts but not morals.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We’d never leave him alone

In the pram he can pop his head over to check him 

Which he does constantly , if he’s asleep all is well 

If he cries, well action is needed, immediately if not sooner 

He has a floor mat, but I’ve explained to Jane , never put him on the floor if Shadow is not locked out of the room

He wouldn’t hurt him but if someone knocked at the door, or if Shadow imagined someone knocked 

He’d run straight over him without thinking 

I’m quite impressed at the way this dog has accepted the turmoil of two strange kids, Jane and her baby into his home 

He’s doing better than me 

Sandra


----------

